# Does hackberry make good firewood?



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

A big hackberry with heart rot just came down on my place. I don't think I can use it for project wood so I guess it'll find the firewood stack. Does it burn ok or is it not worth the effort?


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Burns well, like a soft maple or elm.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Supposedly it puts out more BTUs than Red Oak or White Oak. Google "Firewood BTUs" for a comparison.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks. Great info out there on btu ratings.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Lately some folks have been selling spalted hackberry for pen blanks at a pretty good price. How's the figure in the wood?


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

Gary Beasley said:


> Lately some folks have been selling spalted hackberry for pen blanks at a pretty good price. How's the figure in the wood?


It may be a few days before I can cut into it. I'll let you know.


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

I know a guy that loved cutting and burning hackberry. I always thought it was kinda stringy. Good trees as they provide some food for the birds. Gary


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

HomeBody said:


> ... I always thought it was kinda stringy. Gary


It is a little stringy when splitting, but with a log splitter, no problem.
I meant to say earlier, that Hackberrry is more prone to get buggy than the oaks. So what you cut this year, I would plan on burning next year, or the year after that at the latest.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

I just cleaned up a huge hackberry tree. got some saw logs and some firewood. I also sell firewood so my question is am I going to nhave a bunch of upset customers if I were to sell them this? Id tell them what it is of course.


----------



## Larry42 (Jan 10, 2014)

I don't see any problem with it as firewood. I've heated on wood and used quite a lot of elm & hackberry. They are very similar. I've made furniture out of both. You will see it used in commercially made furniture also. For lumber you need to take care so it doesn't get blue stain.


----------

